
EU Asks Netflix to Limit HD Streams to Avoid Internet Congestion Due to COVID19 - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/coronavirus-eu-asks-netflix-limit-hd-streams-avoid-congestion-1285346
======
ejdhdheheh
The EU has terrible infrastructure? Color me shocked. Nobody who isn't being
obstinate thinks much of Europe these days.

